# Mystery valve



## michaelb (Sep 22, 2020)

Need to install a new diaphragm...No ID on the Valve


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

That looks like an Irritrol 205 with a broken off flow control knob to me. If not, it's at least very similar. 
https://www.irritrol.com/en/valves/205-series
https://cdn2.toro.com/en/-/media/Files/Irritrol/products/valves/205-series/205-pdf.ashx


----------



## michaelb (Sep 22, 2020)

Thank you!


----------

